# Can't seem to figure it out....



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm a returning member. I used to have a 93 B13 Sentra and sold it. Now 4 years later I get another B13. This time it's a 92 Sentra GXE. So, let the story start.

Bought car for $250 from a junk yard. Complete car and running (barely) engine. I've done the following:

Plugs
Wires
Fuel Filter
Seafoam Injectors
Cap
Rotor
Checked Timing
Cleaned T.B.
PCV valve

I can't seem to figure out the issue of it not able to take off under a load. If you slowly rev the engine while it's parked it seems to run like a champ. But if you open it abruptly, it bogs down then takes off after it finds itself. 

Can the MAF cause something like that. I figured it has to be a sensor of some kind that is giving me problems. Anything Sentra's were known for? I've been out of the game for awhile.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Reground the MAf and clean the IACV both easy and pretty much free. Try those and if still an issue then I would look at the coil. What about fuel? Bad fuel maybe, possibly partially clogged line or failing fuel pump. The pump usually just stops working but hey, welcome to 16 year old cars.


----------



## sr20_B13 (Jun 22, 2009)

check your catalytic converter is def clogged i had the exact exact same problem... try running it with the CAT unbolted if it runs good change the CAT or the muffler


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

kizer24 said:


> Reground the MAf and clean the IACV both easy and pretty much free. Try those and if still an issue then I would look at the coil. What about fuel? Bad fuel maybe, possibly partially clogged line or failing fuel pump. The pump usually just stops working but hey, welcome to 16 year old cars.


I checked the coil per ohm meter. 13.9 on primary and .09 on secondary. All checked out good according to manual specs. I'll try cleaning the MAF and IACV. I figured it wasn't the MAF per unplugging it while running and it really killed it down. But nothing a good cleaning me change.



sr20_B13 said:


> check your catalytic converter is def clogged i had the exact exact same problem... try running it with the CAT unbolted if it runs good change the CAT or the muffler


Forgot to mention that I put a brand new Cat on there.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

On the MAF dont just clean it. Regrounding it has proven to be a rather common fix for multiple idle and power issues. Quick and easy just search the forum for the walk through.
When you checked the timing did you put it into timing mode?


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

Timing mode? There's a pin that sticks out from the timing cover and you check it by placing the light on the #1 plug wire. Count the notches. Never heard of timing mode.

I'll try re-grounding the MAF.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Go here to find out about the timing.

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/118530-definitive-guide-how-adjust-timing.html


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

I hate search mode. Can't come up with the walk through for re-grounding the mass air flow sensor. I'm assuming just cut and ground it to the strut tower or something? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry was on another forum. 

http://www.sr20forum.com/technical-information-library/141304-how-reground-maf-sensor-pics.html

As it says there are variations of the connectors for different years.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

According to that, it's on a B14. Does the B13 MAF still use the white wire in the middle as a ground?


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

the other posts have more info for other years. Im not positive its the same wire.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

I give up.

Things I done:

Plugs
Wires
Fuel Filter
Seafoam Injectors
Cap
Rotor
Checked Timing
Cleaned T.B.
PCV valve
Cleaned MAF
Reground MAF (p.s. It's the white wire)
Cleaned IACV
New Cat. Converter
:givebeer:
I had an issue before with my old B13 that a temp sensor was reading way off and it messed up the fuel delivery. However, after all my attempts to fix it myself, I'm going to take the $250 beater to a shop for them to hook up the Sun machine to read OBD1 to see what the hell is going on. Wish me luck.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

did you compression test the cylinders?


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

The compression is fine.

The issue is, if you rev it up slowly, it runs like a champ. But if you rev it up, aka step on it, the engine has to find it's marbles before taking off. I'm so annoyed at it right now. Who has some dynomite?


----------



## s12(20e) (Nov 21, 2007)

when the car is idling does it seem to feel like its having a misfire? an when u take off does it hesitate until u get about 20 or 30? if so just check ur o2 sensor.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd run seafoam through the brake booster. Also remove the tubing connecting the pcv to the intake manifold, both the tubing and the little pipe it was connected to were severely restricted. I also reworked the hose going to the IACV and seemed to have a small crimp in it. Also, put some higher octane fuel in there, just a few gallons into a low tank, and you may notice some of the hesitation easing.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

s12(20e) said:


> when the car is idling does it seem to feel like its having a misfire? an when u take off does it hesitate until u get about 20 or 30? if so just check ur o2 sensor.


It hesitates all the time. I don't even think I can get up to 30. Maybe if I had a runway strip to allow me to.


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

NismoSentra13 said:


> It hesitates all the time. I don't even think I can get up to 30. Maybe if I had a runway strip to allow me to.


That's almost a direct quote of my problems. I put the seafoam thru the brake line and then drove it like a mad man. I've gone 220 miles since and it's steadily improving. I plan to do the seafoam again in a few days. Also i removed the magneto from the IACV which allowed me to clean the spring and it's parts really well. When I took my PCV off there was almost a tar like substance going through the hose, which I replaced and then cleaned the inlet into the manifold with brake cleaner. Air filter wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

adough said:


> That's almost a direct quote of my problems. I put the seafoam thru the brake line and then drove it like a mad man. I've gone 220 miles since and it's steadily improving. I plan to do the seafoam again in a few days. Also i removed the magneto from the IACV which allowed me to clean the spring and it's parts really well. When I took my PCV off there was almost a tar like substance going through the hose, which I replaced and then cleaned the inlet into the manifold with brake cleaner. Air filter wouldn't hurt either.


I got a list of crap I've done.

Seafoam, done.
PCV, done.
I'll try the extra cleaning of the IACV.
I'll check the hose from the PCV.

Otherwise, I'm stumped. I can exactly drive it 220 miles due to the lack of power. You don't understand how crappy it runs.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

*I GOT IT!*

Not the best news but finally got rid of the challenge. It was the cam/idle timing chain. It jumped 4 teeth. The hydraulic tensioner loss pressure and made it slip. That's why the crank seemed in time but didn't even think of the second chain.

Now I know some of you might beg to differ but I'm just going to replace the tensioner as of now. When I get tearing into it, I'll see what's really going on. The kit is close to 300.00 for the 2 chains, guides, tensioners, etc.

Grand total of fix (hopefully) : 40 bucks.:idhitit:


----------

